# Friday pics



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Guess I'll start it off.....was a thread on the hunting brd about keeping limits separate, found a cpl oldies of a PILE of ducks taken Jan 1980 along with some old Taxidermist pics, folks always ask when did your dad start his business, I do have some older ones somewhere of both piles if ducks and taxidermy pics...


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Nice Walter...

I'll add one, our son at the aTm Arkansas game a few weeks back.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Grand daughter, Hannah. Texas Rice festival. 4th runner up.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Outside Aspen in Marble Colorado - off the deck of a cabin we stayed in - first snow of the season


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I haven't got to play on Friday pics in a pretty good while.

always enjoy seeing the posts.

few pics of our summer trip to San Antonio.

first up, before the roller coaster ride,
then after

riding the hippos.

brotherly love, and a lesson on size relations.

two noodle-loafs riding the carousel

the end of a long hot day at Sea World


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Just moved to Sienna Plantation,,, where I've been teaching golf for the last 14 years, the detached garage had 7 foot added,, can get my XLR8 out of the boat barn and bring it home, 

And the guy buiilt a screened in porch off the garage


----------



## bbxsbs (May 21, 2004)

...Chandeleur Island shark surprise on our July trip....


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

gonna make up for lost time with a few pics from around the house.

Papa baby sitting the newest baby girl.(doing a not bad job of keeping her entertained)

three year old ninja turtle with glasses rule!

since when did wearing socks with top siders become cool?

new rabbit catcher in the family
little backstory. son and I were mowing mom's yard, when all of a sudden, I see him bail off the moving mower (hydro trans.) and start running around. He dove to the ground and came up holding this.

picked up some new brush hawgs for the place.

and finally, it's almost time


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The Lighting had to make one last pit stop at PSI this week for plugs/oil and a couple of maintenance items before The Texas Mile. Rigging the M2 continues and it's getting closer. The Air Ride hitch I used works pretty good for the truck trailer. As you back down the trailer and the tongue gets light, the hitch lifts it up about 5" or so and makes it even easier to unload. I gotta get a battery installed this weekend for the big winch (golf cart loader) and rig the hitch for the RV. The RV uses a Reese sway bar/equalizer system, so it's a little different, but still rides on the air hitch. It's just 4 bolts to change from one to the other, so it's not too big of a deal.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

The first thing I did when we moved was hang my American Flag


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bbxsbs said:


> ...Chandeleur Island shark surprise on our July trip....


Looks like Freemason.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Mont said:


> The Lighting had to make one last pit stop at PSI this week for plugs/oil and a couple of maintenance items before The Texas Mile. Rigging the M2 continues and it's getting closer. The Air Ride hitch I used works pretty good for the truck trailer. As you back down the trailer and the tongue gets light, the hitch lifts it up about 5" or so and makes it even easier to unload. I gotta get a battery installed this weekend for the big winch (golf cart loader) and rig the hitch for the RV. The RV uses a Reese sway bar/equalizer system, so it's a little different, but still rides on the air hitch. It's just 4 bolts to change from one to the other, so it's not too big of a deal.


Still waiting for video with you loading the motorcycle.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

A finished seatrout piece for 2cooler swood-









Pop putting the finishing touches on a big cobia!









A quick lit dock trip Wednesday evening.... 4 keepers in 45 min









DOA BULK straight from the molds....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cubera said:


> Still waiting for video with you loading the motorcycle.


My driveway has been full of pool contractors this week. The plumbers come today and electrical next week. I haven't had any extra room since they showed up on Monday.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Just about a month away from move in. Looking forward to getting back to the simple life.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Couple of pics from propane emergency training at Brayton fire school in college station.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Dad hung a few feed store signs on one of the barns, just for the heck of it I guess. This is actually an old two-room schoolhouse that my grandfather converted to a barn sometime around '50. Floor to ceiling double-hung windows under the side overhangs, hardwood floors, and the old chalkboards are still on the walls.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

A couple pics of the ice chest radio I finished to donate to the Warriors never die event here in victoria and also of my next one. Hopefully these wet sounds won't let me down






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

For Trouthappy lol,

My grandpa on or about 1946 this was in La. across Sabine Lake, they drove that V8 Mudboat across the lake to hunt. Texaco men at their finest. I just share this one. Great Job guys and gals good pics. By the way not pictured is the rest of the back of the boat was filled with Geese


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

some spare ribs i got on sale turned out great. :cheers:


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Yesterday morning


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Colorado last week around Buena Vista, sorry for the quality, they are just iPhone pics -










In an antique store in Leadville









Doing a little Sluicing









We found a good spot on the Arkansas, were getting this in every pan we worked. But...access to it is a real bear, steep and looooong hike.









Buffalo and Elk on the Front Range









With the start of hunting season, all the bucks move down into the town









Early snow this year, on the way to Cottonwood pass and still below the treeline









Arkansas River, loaded with trout and I forgot my flyrod :-(
But the gold and scnerey made up for that!










More pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157648515090265/


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

hey mont, question for you. on your hauler for the truck, why do you load so far forward on the trailer and not centered on the axles? honest question, not critical at all. it looks like your tie down locations on the trailer may prohibit you from sliding it back a few feet maybe?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pic*

Crappy phone pic, but can you guess what happened next?:biggrin:


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*A man's brain!*

A man's brain


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*A couple of pens from Bill*

Bill does some fine work, the purple one is for my wife and I am pretty sure she'll love it. Thanks a lot Bill


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Grandson's first fishing trip. Lake Michigan.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

My Grandfather in the 1920's. I never knew him - he died in a plane crash he was the pilot in when lightning hit it -


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Couple of snapshots of 1 of my senderos that we had to clear out last Sunday; grass really grew w/all the rain in Falcon

Chicken breast chalupas my wife made for dinner last night watching da game


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Stephen F. Austin State Park - October 5, 2014*

A short walk in the woods to The Mighty Brazos.

_"One always comes back with more than when he entered"_


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Early Lunch*

Dand. IT was good eating this past week......

Polska Time. Farmers Cheese Pierogies, Martin Rosol Kielbasa sided with caramelized Sweet Onions and a Polska Salad.

Osso Buco ( Veal Shank ) with a traditional Polish Italian Sauce bedded on Saffron Risotto .. One of my better Risotto's

Lamb Chops in a Cherry Herb sauce sided with a Greek style mint potato

Pecan Cherry Stuffed Turkey Breast toped with a Blackberry Sauce sided with Roasted Poblano Corn Pudding and Pan Roasted Rainbow Carrots.

Back to my kind of tastes. Sage Vinaigrette Cheeken stuffed with Fontana cheese, Prosciutto sage leaf n cherry tomato. Ceveeche Salad side

Mardi Gras Trout.

Ceveeche

Bouillabaisse with Baguettes topped with a Roasted Pepper Potato Rouille

Buuuurrrrpppp !


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

POC Troutman said:


> hey mont, question for you. on your hauler for the truck, why do you load so far forward on the trailer and not centered on the axles? honest question, not critical at all. it looks like your tie down locations on the trailer may prohibit you from sliding it back a few feet maybe?


I put right at 1000 pounds of tongue weight on the trailer. That leaves 4000 pounds for the axles. The whole bed on the trailer tilts for loading, so the back part of it will fool you with the length. Instead of having slide out ramps that store under the bed like most trailers, this one tilts. It makes things a lot easier to load and unload by yourself. Where the tail lights are on the sides of the trailer would be the back of a normal one. I chain it down in the front and use Ford hooks to tie the chain to the frame, just like when they ship them from the factory.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Our new foster pup...pretty sure he is a cat in a dogs body..will make someone a great pet 
2. Emily and a friend starting redeemer lutheran school harvest fest off right with a ride on the vomit comet
3. My two favorite ladies at our favorite lunch spot after sunday morning horse stuff


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Boo back in the game

Dad I need a new glove :smile:

Dixie watching intently

Sargent motor repair

Mantle I made for the inlaws basement fireplace in Cleveland 15 years ago. They said they would finish it. :biggrin:

That boy used to dig them ditches straight and deep

Positive depth gauge


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've missed the last couple weeks so I need to play catch up. Water and woods.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

One morning driving in Houston :biggrin:

The bike refused to let the SUV merge in front of him...he kept revving his engine to let her know he was serious

State Trooper had someone pulled over and the unmarked partially blocked a lane to pull up and talk to him...official business I'm sure :smile:

Gravel trucks blocking both lanes doing 30 for 2 miles till we get to the light and they both turned right


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

albino hog i shot in Sweeney 

limit of reds and 4 flounder from a few weeks ago


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They went and turned my old Dreyers Ice cream plant into a Krill processing facility. This is a bag of Krill.

We got our limits :biggrin:

Ball park hot dogs

Found a bunch of old stickers in a drawer


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

The big blue 2cool stickers are cool.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

9121SS said:


> The big blue 2cool stickers are cool.


I think they're iron ons


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

My little one driving the new ride!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> We got our limits :biggrin:


bet you get a phone call before too long.

long lost buddy needing some fillets for his family.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Old Picture*

Seeing some of the old duck pictures reminded me that I had this one on this PC.

Great Uncles and my Grandfather...mules pulled the wagon lol.

TH


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Mont said:


> I put right at 1000 pounds of tongue weight on the trailer. That leaves 4000 pounds for the axles. The whole bed on the trailer tilts for loading, so the back part of it will fool you with the length. Instead of having slide out ramps that store under the bed like most trailers, this one tilts. It makes things a lot easier to load and unload by yourself. Where the tail lights are on the sides of the trailer would be the back of a normal one. I chain it down in the front and use Ford hooks to tie the chain to the frame, just like when they ship them from the factory.


ah ok cool, i knew there was a reason, that's why i asked. thanks, nice lookin set up!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

9121SS said:


> The big blue 2cool stickers are cool.


Those are really silver reflective. They light up nice at night.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mont said:


> Those are really silver reflective. They light up nice at night.


Oh man, I need some of those!hwell:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

They were a one time deal that a graphics guy donated for fund raisers. I have one on my boat, but threw the other ones out I had. The paper had stuck to the glue on the stickers and you couldn't peel it off anymore to stick them on.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mont said:


> They were a one time deal that a graphics guy donated for fund raisers. I have one on my boat, but threw the other ones out I had. The paper had stuck to the glue on the stickers and you couldn't peel it off anymore to stick them on.


Is there any decals we can purchase Mont? I would like a couple for my boat and truck??


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> Is there any decals we can purchase Mont? I would like a couple for my boat and truck??


Got a few extrys myself, Dan.. See any you like ?.. My pipe is for size reference..LOL...
Big white sheet upper left is one of the reflective Mont was talking about..but mine is shot to hell also...
All I need is your address and choice in a PM.. Got your addy somewhere in the puter but no idea where.. 

Small are about 4"..large about 6"... All are in good shape..specks on pix are dirty camera lens..lol


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> Got a few extrys myself, Dan.. See any you like ?.. My pipe is for size reference..LOL...
> Big white sheet upper left is one of the reflective Mont was talking about..but mine is shot to hell also...
> All I need is your address and choice in a PM..


Thanks Jim!!

PM on its way...


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*2Cool legends*

Thanks for the memories FJ


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

A knife I recently made from an old file with desert ironwood scales.

A kit knife from kit knives. com. Made the handles from macassar ebony wood.

A pic of the blue hole on Montell Creek outside of Uvalde.

Pic of Nueces at my brothers place about 5-6 yrs ago. That section of the river has been dry now for almost 2 years.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My youngest labrador, Grizz, had some swelling on his ribcage just behind his front shoulder. Found out today from the biopsy that it is from a Mast Cell cancer. He is headed for surgery Monday morning. In the meantime, he is wearing the back of my legs out with his new "hoodie". Hoping that the cancer is Stage1 and removable without needing radiation or chemo. He should do OK... he is a tough little bugger!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My youngest labrador, Grizz, had some swelling on his ribcage just behind his front shoulder. Found out today from the biopsy that it is from a Mast Cell cancer. He is headed for surgery Monday morning. In the meantime, he is wearing the back of my legs out with his new "hoodie". Hoping that the cancer is Stage1 and removable without needing radiation or chemo. He should do OK... he is a tough little bugger!


Dang !!! Sorry to hear about 'The Griz' having problems, Blake. Hoping and praying for the best..

Dogs ..and ME...hate them dammed 'funnels' they gotta wear..but you gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

This is cool


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

A little drumming and some wing shooting.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My youngest labrador, Grizz, had some swelling on his ribcage just behind his front shoulder. Found out today from the biopsy that it is from a Mast Cell cancer. He is headed for surgery Monday morning. In the meantime, he is wearing the back of my legs out with his new "hoodie". Hoping that the cancer is Stage1 and removable without needing radiation or chemo. He should do OK... he is a tough little bugger!


I'll say a prayer for your hunting buddy Blake. I hope all goes well on Monday. Bev


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My youngest labrador, Grizz, had some swelling on his ribcage just behind his front shoulder. Found out today from the biopsy that it is from a Mast Cell cancer. He is headed for surgery Monday morning. In the meantime, he is wearing the back of my legs out with his new "hoodie". Hoping that the cancer is Stage1 and removable without needing radiation or chemo. He should do OK... he is a tough little bugger!


Prayers for Grizz! Sorry to hear about this Blake.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Last copule days


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Primer said:


> Prayers for Grizz! Sorry to hear about this Blake.


Thanks bro! I never saw that pic of him before. Long live the King! :cheers:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Great looking dog prayers yalls way Blake


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

33 year old Klein Bag

20 years and I miss it every day!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Thanks bro! I never saw that pic of him before. Long live the King! :cheers:


Primer took that pic here at Blockade Runners. Tony's dog Keeler (the dog looking at him through the screen) is here now and saying puppy prayers for the Griz. Give me a holler when you get a chance Blake. We're all here pullin' for Griz.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My youngest labrador, Grizz, had some swelling on his ribcage just behind his front shoulder. Found out today from the biopsy that it is from a Mast Cell cancer. He is headed for surgery Monday morning. In the meantime, he is wearing the back of my legs out with his new "hoodie". Hoping that the cancer is Stage1 and removable without needing radiation or chemo. He should do OK... he is a tough little bugger!


Just saw this, prayers going out. Good luck... Let me know how it goes....


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

My old man with two of our breeder bucks horns.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

One of the little guy!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

The best roast beef poboy I've ever had at Bears in covington, LA









My daughters first day of daycare and she loves it. Says she wants to go back to school on Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Momma just turned 80. This is her at 24 -- ultimate post baby body, I was 4 mo. old.

Me at 19 -- I'm proud to be like my Momma....love her dearly....I inherited her love of Western clothing.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Alvin fan here. Ouch!!!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

*Meet Joey*

My new pup, Joey..a Texas Heeler.






And with his big sister Sydney:


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*bikers*

kids enjoying a bike ride through our neighborhood


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Our new pup (3 months old), Sophie. My wife picked her up at a rescue shelter this week after we lost a little pup that was ill the week befire. She's a sweetheart of a mutt herself.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nieces first dance. My wife (we have custody of her) let her/ put some blush on her. Make up.. Ahhhhhhh!!!

Same girl playing in the mud making "bowls" at the lease a couple of weeks back. I'm confused.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

So glad you got a new pup to help ease the pain of losing Daisy. She is adorable! Your niece is a beautiful young lady. I have a feeling you will be confused for a long time.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My youngest labrador, Grizz, had some swelling on his ribcage just behind his front shoulder. Found out today from the biopsy that it is from a Mast Cell cancer. He is headed for surgery Monday morning. In the meantime, he is wearing the back of my legs out with his new "hoodie". Hoping that the cancer is Stage1 and removable without needing radiation or chemo. He should do OK... he is a tough little bugger!


Just saw this. Prayers for your pup. Hoping things are going well with the surgery this morning. Please keep us posted.

Love seeing the all the pics, but especially those of all the new puppies.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up Haute-hope Grizz comes through with flying colors!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

guiding for alligator gar on the trinity river from the kayaks this last rainy Saturday..


----------

